# 2 Ton AC for my drawing room



## izzikio_rage (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, Was planning to buy a 2 ton ac for my drawing room. The budget is around 50k, was planning to buy a Hitachi but then found out that they are rated at 3 stars rather than more. Wanted some advise on 

1) how much effect does the star rating have on the power consumption 
2) suggestions for an AC (split) in the 2 ton range, the companies and models. 

Thanks in advance, will keep posting anything I find here


----------



## Sarath (Feb 2, 2012)

Have you calculated the tonnage and come to the figure or is it a wild guess. I had a bookmarked page to calculate that. I will post it if I happen to find it. 

If you don't buy a proper one then low tonnage leads to ineffective cooling and more leads to decrease in humidity leading to discomfort and dryness.

Bluestar

Just for reference. I had maybe another calculator but could only find this one.

Usually most ACs are around 3 stars and I have seen a 20% increase in price for each successive star.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude Ogeneral are best i believe... ultimate cooling.. 
Hitachi is also good but performance is lil low than Ogeneral coz of cooling mechanism and fan speed and other factors..

Hitachi has better warranty than Ogeneral.. bt performance of ogeneral cant be compared with any other model


----------



## Anish (Feb 4, 2012)

If you want quiet operation and best cooling, I would strongly recommend OGeneral from my experience. I have a 1.5 ton OGeneral and the room cools in 15 minutes.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone ....tried to find Ogeneral but couldn't in the 2 ton range. 

@Sarath : I did use a calculator to figure out the 2 ton requirement. I cross checked it with the one you gave and even that gives the same 

There are not really a lot of options. planning to go for the Hitachi series, the warrenty is pretty good and people say its build quality and stuff is also pretty good. Will keep you updated on this


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ yeah warranty and service is good.. bt build quality is poorer than Ogeneral.. 
whtz ur location BTW?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 4, 2012)

Ogeneral. Hmm...do a lot of research and stay away from Indian brands. Have a Hitachi one in the hall, that is really good and an Onida on in the bedroom that is like a diesel generator.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2012)

We use Voltas, efficiency is moderate but not a single issue in the past 7 yrs, maintenance guy just dusts the front panel once in a while.


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 5, 2012)

I went to buy 2 TON AC in 2008 and was convinced to buy windows model if Ogeneral/Hitachi. But one of my friend recommended his uncle to assemble AC according to my need. So my room was 20x12 ft and top floor. He assemble me AC with reciprocating compressor with high speed fan inside of 120 wts. Compressor is of 2400 watt. Cooling is brilliant. High speed fan has some sound but need it to throw air in 20 ft long room. Its 4 year and I am using it just by cleaning myself manually. No service done yet. But cooling is still good. Costs lower than market branded product + fulfil my need.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2012)

Assembled ACs!! Heard it for 1st time. 
BTW what about brands like Samsung Whirlpool and LG. I trust Samsung the most.


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 6, 2012)

If u live in Kolkata then just go to Chandni and u will get complete cooling solution hardware market just like IT market. U can assemble urself just need to buy their spare parts and assembling equipment like soldering iron to join all pipe under which has flow without any leakage. U can get A to Z everything in Chandni. Choose the looks according to ur budget just like PC cabinet. Just like assemble pc u can get flexible AC according to ur need. Main part is compressor and most expensive. Choose according to need. 
Everything is assemble in this world just difference is some big company do it in their assembly line and some individual can do himself. Don't think it maybe technically backward. My assemble AC has all modern features like auto cutoff when achieved target temperature, sleep mode, on/off timer, cooling mode, Digital display, Remote control. These features just can be added just by purchasing a small circuit board comes with remote both analog and digital.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, can you just give a list of what components you need to buy for assembling an AC. 
And do those assembled parts have more warranty than the Branded ones?


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Ok, can you just give a list of what components you need to buy for assembling an AC.
> And do those assembled parts have more warranty than the Branded ones?


You can't assemble one yourself, you can look for local manufacturers, but given everything a branded ac is still advised.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 7, 2012)

But manoj_299 has assembled himself IMO. 
I am not gonna assemble one. I just wanna know all those parts/components required to assemble an AC.


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 7, 2012)

I havent assemble my AC myself but the man who assmbled AC for me did some thing in front of me. 

The main spare parts is Compressor (Two types available for home AC 1. Rotary type, Its common now a days for AC have low sound. 2. Reciprocating, Its older type but effecient one little more sound than rotary type also some more costly too + consume few watts extra power. Mine is reciprocating. Most of the power is consumed by Compressor then 65 to 125 watts for Fan depend on type and speed of fan). 

Then Condensor and evaporator is needed. Condensor is back unit in which hot refigrant gas flow so it throw hot air backword and evaporator is front one indoor unit which run cold refrigrant gas from which indoor evaporator gets cold and air flow from it become cold air and air moisture become liquid water by just passing through evaporator. Rest spare parts are Fan, Body cabinet, Filter net, remote controller with thermostat board, Power cord, Expansion Valves to join the pipes & control refrigrant gas and finally refrigrant gas is needed to fill in compressor after complete assembling, some foams for insulation. 

*i.lulzimg.com/1299d0ed7e.jpg

Check this site for more details:

HowStuffWorks "How Air Conditioners Work: The Parts of an Air Conditioner"

Window Mounted Room Air Conditioner Troubleshooting - Repair


The branded company buy/import compressors, they dont manufacture compressor as it is Machine/engine type spare parts. You can get different variety of compressor in the market too and with warranty as per manufacturer. Branded company gives us 5 yrs warrantry only on compressor. Get the condensor and evaporator from different range some made of allow and some of copper fins and pipe all depend on cost.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks, but do assembled parts have better warranty than the branded ones just like in the case of computers.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^assembled AC has very good cooling i must say.. but the only problem with them is of "power efficiency"... they are not rated above 2star... this is only issue.. otherwise these assembled AC also comes with 1 yr warranty minimum.


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 7, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Thanks, but do assembled parts have better warranty than the branded ones just like in the case of computers.



Compressor contain more or less same warranty. My mechanic said me during assemble that this compressor is excellent its his personal warranty for it for 10 yrs.

One more advantage of assemble AC is it can be tweak for better cooling same like overclocking of PC processor speed.


----------



## iknowledge (Feb 13, 2012)

How about buying two 1.5 Ton Split A/cs of 4 star rating?


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 14, 2012)

U can buy 5 star rating Hitachi. 1.5 tons consumes only 1590 watt current, lowest in the segment.


----------



## nisha458 (Aug 23, 2015)

In Air conditioner, 1 TON = 12,000 BTU. The capacity of air conditioners is rated in British Thermal Units (BTU). It is the amount of energy required to cool 0.45 Kilogram of water by 1 degree Fahrenheit. So select an AC which suits your room area...How Air Conditioners Work


----------

